# Bluez and networking - where is pan0 ?

## dmpogo

Somehow bluetoothd daemon does not create pan0 interface when launched.  And I use stock config files.

There was discussion at Ubuntu forums

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/654667

that this is the issue with bluez after version 4.61  (and I remember, it was 4.61 that worked for me the last).

Is it the situation with Gentoo Bluez as well, or  am I missing something simple to add to the default configs ?

----------

